

Gusto, a nice way to edit websites on your iPad - jasongullickson
http://jasongullickson.posterous.com/edit-your-website-on-your-ipad-with-gusto

======
abyssknight
This is great, I mean, think about all the issues you run into with
workstations -- gone. The iPad is so sandboxed that, barring poor memory
management, this thing should always run like a champ. It'll be interesting to
see if someone writes a full fledged editor, git/svn client, and development
stack for the App Store. 10 hours of mobile coding would be sick.

~~~
sorbits
The inability to call out to shell commands makes for a very poor development
environment, pretty much everything has to be built into the app.

For web development this might work ok, although you mention git, and there is
no (fully working) library for that.

~~~
abyssknight
I'm thinking something like Coda for the iPad. I know there's a lot of
flexibility lost, and for us hackers that seems too high a price to pay, but
what about all the basic web editing, PHP, and Rails operations? Slap a
virtual terminal or SSH client in there for kicks and we're golden.

On a sidenote, having worked from a Linux dumb terminal for a year and a half,
I understand the limitations this sort of thing can put on you. That said, my
productivity was so high using those things because there were less
distractions. There was no need to configure, reskin, play with the desktop --
it would just be reset. Got a lot more done in those days.

------
blehn
On a tangent: where are all the iPad apps? Aside from this one and some of the
apps that were ready at launch, I haven't heard much buzz about apps in the
last 4 weeks.

Perhaps developers are less interested in creating iPad apps _in addition_ to
iPhone apps (especially when their iPhone app will work on the iPad)?

~~~
abyssknight
I have a funny feeling devs are waiting for the 4.0 release and/or new
hardware. There's also a bit of a price dichotomy going on too; the race to
the bottom is going a lot slower than with the iPhone. Once 4.0 hits I think
we'll see a lot more innovation in the App Store across both hardware
platforms.

------
bkorte
I'd instantly buy this...

If I ever used FTP.

------
tbeseda
Markup is also an interesting FTP/editor for the iPad. Seems <strike>to have
more features than</strike> comprable to Gusto.

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/markup/id365590383>

------
aw3c2
What about FTPS (or even better SFTP (ssh))? FTP is a very very insecure way
to to things on your site(s).

~~~
jasongullickson
Just got tweeter this: <http://yfrog.com/7458383894p>

------
icey
I wish this had support for offline editing.

